# How do I use up 20 jars of fruit spread?



## Paula in Balto (Jan 9, 2005)

I was recently given many jars of McCutcheon's various juice sweetened fruit spreads. 
McCutcheon's
I have quite a variety from red currant, elderberry and apple pie to whole blueberry and cherry butter. We are not a family that eats much in the way of fruit preserves. I have baked some into rolls, cookies etc... but, at a teaspoon per roll or cookie, I'll still have jars on hand for a very long time!

I would really like some simple, frugal recipe ideas. 

Thanks for any help!
Paula


----------



## Windy_jem (Feb 19, 2006)

Make some buscuits or crossaints and spread the stuff over them!


----------



## DQ (Aug 4, 2006)

good on pancakes and waffles. make date bars but use preserves instead. popsicles for the kids? I put preserves in my hot breakfast cereal (oatmeal/maltomeal). excellent on angel food cake. some kinds might make a good sauce for pork. mix it into a batch of heavenly rice ( I use cranberry for this alot don't see why jam won't work) here is one recipe but it is the type of recipe that invites experimentation and use of what you have on hand. http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Heavenly-Hash/Detail.aspx


or..... if you really can't find anything to do with them..send them to me!!!!!


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

I make a bar cookie with fruit preserves in the middle that my son loves. It's easy and good to take to potlucks, too. Here's the recipe:

1-1/2 cup flour (I use all or part whole wheat, but all-purpose is fine)
1-1/4 cup rolled oats
1 cup brown sugar
3/4 cup butter, softened
3/4 cup jam

Combine the first four ingredients with your hands, like making a crumb topping. Press half of the mixture firmly into a greased 8x8 pan. Spread the jam over, covering all the way to the sides of the pan. Carefully and gently, cover the jam layer with the remaining crumb mixture, patting it into place. 
Bake at 325 degrees for 35-40 minutes. Cut into bars while still warm, then let cool in the pan.


----------



## Paula in Balto (Jan 9, 2005)

Thanks for the suggestions! We just don't put jelly on toast, biscuits, or rolls. I suppose DH never did in his family either... I know that jam or preserves were never a condiment on the table while growing up. We are both products of suburban upbringings. All that jelly was good for was toast or PBJ's. Preserving foods was never anything I experienced first hand. Funny now that I think about it though, I was passed down two jam jars with matching spoons from a grandmother whom I'm certain, did preserve her own harvest! I suppose I should unwrap one, load it and make sure it's available at meal time. 

I will definitely make the cookie bars and look up the heavenly hash. If anyone has any other ideas, I'm stumped and looking to "use it up!"

Thanks All!
Paula


----------



## Paula in Balto (Jan 9, 2005)

Oh DQ,

I also wanted to mention that I think you're right about the oatmeal and angel food cake too. I didn't want to leave you hanging. If I haven't come up with a million ways to use fruit spread and written the Everything About Jam Cookbook, I'll make certain that there is at least one jar in your stocking for Christmas!


----------



## Kathy in MD (May 30, 2002)

Hi Paulaâ¦.maybe trying making fruit leather 

FRUIT LEATHER

I have never tried it but it sounds like it might workâ¦
Kathyâ¦ also in Balto â¦lol


----------



## Paula in Balto (Jan 9, 2005)

> â¦.maybe trying making fruit leather
> 
> FRUIT LEATHER
> 
> I have never tried it but it sounds like it might workâ¦


A-ha! Kathy in MD (also Balto!) Howdy neighbor BTW... that's another one I never would have thought of. 

Thanks!


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

Id stash it...you wont have to buy jam/jelly for a year or two.(of course I make plenty)..but thats me, I am big into prepping...also, have you consider trading some for something you need?? I just got a bunch of beef stew meat and bones for a few jars of home made jams


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2009)

You could send some to me.


----------



## toni48 (Mar 25, 2008)

Oh my that Elderberry sounds wonderful.


----------



## 3ravens (Mar 16, 2006)

Here's a link to 40 jam cake recipes..... have fun! http://southernfood.about.com/rsrch...outhern Food&zIsD=southernfood&terms=jam cake :hobbyhors


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

You can use different jellies than listed......

Jan's German Fruitcake

3/4 cup margerine

2 cups sugar

4 eggs

3 cups flour

1/2 teaspoon of Allspice,Nutmeg,and Cinnamon 

1 cup buttermilk

3/4 teaspoon soda

2/3 cup cherry preserves

2/3 cup apricot preserves

2/3 cup pineapple preserves

1 2/3 cups pecans

1 teaspoon vanilla

Mix in order. Grease and flour 10" tube pan. Bake at 325 degrees

for 1 1/2 hours.

We love this cake at Christmas time....


----------



## momtaylor (Jul 3, 2008)

I made surprise muffins (filled with jam), and also jelly roll cakes when I had a surplus of jams a 'few' years back (ok, so it was more than a few years but hey, who's counting)


----------



## Paula in Balto (Jan 9, 2005)

Thank for the recipes and the ideas. I can't wait to get to baking! Trading is a good idea too, Beaglebiz - however note that I didn't make these preserves, they are locally (well Frederick, MD) made, gift store stuff - most are 20 oz jars though. I still have a lot to learn about this homesteading stuff!

Much appreciated!
Paula


----------



## tlrnnp67 (Nov 5, 2006)

Use them in something savory. 

You can make them into a glaze for pork chops or chicken. Try adding a little crushed red pepper flakes or diced fresh jalapeno to kick it up a little. 

Also, you can put a jar of it in the crockpot with a jar of chile sauce and some meatballs or chicken pieces, etc for sweet and spicy protein - serve over steamed rice.


----------



## RoseCreek Farm (Jan 24, 2009)

This is one of my favorite desserts...so yummy!

Cake-N-Jam Bars

1 box yellow cake mix
2 1/2 cups oats
3/4 cup butter, melted

*Combine and stir until crumbly. Press half of the mixture into the bottom of a greased 13x9 pan to form the crust.

Mix together 1 cup jam/fruit preserves and 1 TBSP water. Pour mixture over crust and sprinkle the top with the remaining cake-oat mixture. Bake at 375* for 15-18 minutes. Remove from oven and try to ignore the tantalizing smells long enough for it to cool just enough so that you don't scald your fingers. Cut into squares and enjoy... delicious warm and cold, plain or with ice cream/whipped cream.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

Add jerk seasoning and use as a glaze over grilled chicken. Serve with rice made with coconut milk instead of milk. Yum!


----------



## Joe123 (Feb 24, 2008)

If you ever fix duck or goose you can add it to them as a glaze.. One of my buddies uses some fruit spreads on their duck which makes it taste really good.. 

You can top a cheesecake with fruit spread. You can also add to your pancakes on top if kids like fruit spread. There are many things you can use fruit spread for. Make PB& fruit spread, add to cookies or etc.. 

GL


----------



## Kim_NC (Sep 5, 2007)

Use them for meat glaze like this recipe:

Savory Pork Roast with Fruit Sauce

ETA: We make fruit syrups from jams or jellies all the time. Melt 1 cup jam or jelly with 1/2 stick (1/4 cup) butter in a saucepan. Serve over pancakes or waffles.


----------



## Paula in Balto (Jan 9, 2005)

Yummy! I'm glad for the savory as well as the sweet. I knew I was really missing the jam boat! I have orange and cranberry orange marmalades as well. I figured they might lend themselves well in a savory dish too. Perhaps on one of the loss leader whole turkey breasts I have in the freezer.

As far as the elderberry and red currant, I've never even tasted either - I know, grew up in suburbia where my mother was blinded by the convenience of prepackaged food... where jelly was only grape or strawberry - maybe red raspberry. I think I was in my late teens, on a trip to Maine, before I discovered that blueberries were made into anything but pie and muffins. I was twenty (over twice that now) before I found out about apricot and cherry preserves... I just tasted damson plum and pineapple! Sad sad admissions so true. But hey! I am making up for a lot of that now! I've learned so much at HT and love it!

DD, the horticulturist, wants to put in an orchard first thing once we get our piece of the pie. I already have established grapes, blueberries, and red and black raspberries that are in container grown - ready for the move and looking forward to a permanent home! I hope we don't have to wait out another whole summer... 

I have a way to go and a lot to learn! Thanks for all the help!
Paula


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

You know, I looked downstairs, and I have about 54 jars of home made jam and jelly, including elderberry. I still think you should stash it and use as needed. Come April/May, I'll be making rhubarb jam.
I glaze my hams with peach preserves


----------



## floridacracker (Dec 3, 2008)

I'd use some for gifts. Mix some of the jam into some butter, package in a nice little crock, add a loaf of homemade bread or muffins in a basket - Voila! You could also add some of the jams into a simple syrup mix as pancake syrup or add to ice cream and make a fruited milk shake. You could also add a tablespoon or two to salsa and you have fruited salsa!


----------

